# Extended warranty



## Owen Nahmias (Feb 5, 2018)

Is it tax deductible


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Owen Nahmias said:


> Is it tax deductible


??? no and your extended warranty is voided if they find out you do rideshare. Your roadside assistance is though


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Make site your warranty says you can use car for commercial work.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a company doing a lot of tv advertising, claiming they can save you big bucks on repairs, even on older cars. I looked into it for my ‘02 Lexus. I was especially interested in what items might be excluded, such as timing belts/chains, as mine has not been changed yet at 72k miles. Well, it turns out that’s a “maintenance issue “ and not covered. You have to do all “recommend service” to have your car be eligible for warranty coverage. From some of the comments posted by customers, this particular company also takes extraordinary time to investigate, delaying or trying to avoid paying out, on top of charging high premiums.
I would read very carefully all the fine print to be sure you are aware of every restriction and loophole.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There is a company doing a lot of tv advertising, claiming they can save you big bucks on repairs, even on older cars. I looked into it for my '02 Lexus. I was especially interested in what items might be excluded, such as timing belts/chains, as mine has not been changed yet at 72k miles. Well, it turns out that's a "maintenance issue " and not covered. You have to do all "recommend service" to have your car be eligible for warranty coverage. From some of the comments posted by customers, this particular company also takes extraordinary time to investigate, delaying or trying to avoid paying out, on top of charging high premiums.
> I would read very carefully all the fine print to be sure you are aware of every restriction and loophole.


Most are scam . Don't buy it, if you are buying it, get it through the big dealer( they most likely will honor it) car max very good with its warranty.
Extended warranty through small lots car dealers ,has too many loop holes. They will find one loop hole and screw you. 
Example- motor bad- they will tell you to pull apart the motor( labor fee high)and take it to x.
If they don't agree with you, you then have to put the motor back ? Oil change- seems like you did not do oil change on time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't even mention Rideshare at any point in the car buying process. You're going to have a hard time finding a lender that will lend you money if you can even find one. The extended warranty and gap insurance will definitely never pay . They're to come up with any excuse related to rideshare to not pay . Don't even put Rideshare in their head


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Extended warranty not worth the money, they are all scam's


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> ??? no and your extended warranty is voided if they find out you do rideshare. Your roadside assistance is though


Or make sure you remove all your signage from the car when you service it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Or make sure you remove all your signage from the car when you service it


This is very true. This is another reason why I never display my signage unless I'm doing a pick up at the airport. A girl here had her warranty on her tires voided because she forgot to remove her signage. It cost her four new tires


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> This is very true. This is another reason why I never display my signage unless I'm doing a pick up at the airport. A girl here had her warranty on her tires voided because she forgot to remove her signage. It cost her four new tires


I took my old car in for a transmission reprogram (normal service every 50,000 miles) took the signage off and no questions were asked. I've also had extended warrenty work done for replacing the rear right window motor and the passenger window switch replaced, no questions asked.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I took my old car in for a transmission reprogram (normal service every 50,000 miles) took the signage off and no questions were asked. I've also had extended warrenty work done for replacing the rear right window motor and the passenger window switch replaced, no questions asked.


Exactly. Your job doesn't come into play, as it shouldn't buuuuut leave got signage up and suddenly everything is different.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Under no circumstance should you ever buy an extended warranty. even the extended warranties at the dealerships are from third parties. Here's a little unknown fact, only 12% of people end up using the extended warranty. my advice is take that 1200 bucks or whatever they're charging, stuff it in an envelope, and use it as needed for your car.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Owen Nahmias said:


> Is it tax deductible


??LOL, looks like No one answered your Tax question, with good reason.
Ask an accountant, CPA or anyone not working a No Skill gig.

https://ttlc.intuit.com/community/t...sed-for-a-vehicle-used-for-business/00/572615
To assure accurate replies to ur future inquiries limit subject matter to vomit ?,
gaming the system, rejecting service animals and fast tracks to deactivation


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> Under no circumstance should you ever buy an extended warranty. even the extended warranties at the dealerships are from third parties. Here's a little unknown fact, only 12% of people end up using the extended warranty. my advice is take that 1200 bucks or whatever they're charging, stuff it in an envelope, and use it as needed for your car.


I disagree (or I'm in the 12%). Had an extended warranty included on every single used car purchase I've made in the last 15 years about 80% of those were paid for by the dealership as an incentive to get the deal made. All but once it's paid for itself. My current 2015 Sierra extended warranty cost the selling dealership ~$1,800 to cover me to 125k miles. It's already paid out a shade over $3,200 in repairs in two dealership visits (A/C Condensor failed and took out the compressor with it, and the touch screen connection failed requiring new screen).


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I disagree (or I'm in the 12%). Had an extended warranty included on every single used car purchase I've made in the last 15 years about 80% of those were paid for by the dealership as an incentive to get the deal made. All but once it's paid for itself. My current 2015 Sierra extended warranty cost the selling dealership ~$1,800 to cover me to 125k miles. It's already paid out a shade over $3,200 in repairs in two dealership visits (A/C Condensor failed and took out the compressor with it, and the touch screen connection failed requiring new screen).


I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if they added that on as an incentive you probably overpaid for your car or they pulled one over on you. The extended warranties aren't even done by the manufacturer, their third party companies and they're sold by the financing department, not the car salesman. Your car being a 2015 still should have been covered under the manufacturer warranty. But hey, if you were one of the 12% then good for you.

Think about it like this though, do you think they're selling those warranties to be nice people or to make money? If everybody that bought a warranty used it the company would go bankrupt.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if they added that on as an incentive you probably overpaid for your car or they pulled one over on you. The extended warranties aren't even done by the manufacturer, their third party companies and they're sold by the financing department, not the car salesman. Your car being a 2015 still should have been covered under the manufacturer warranty. But hey, if you were one of the 12% then good for you.
> 
> Think about it like this though, do you think they're selling those warranties to be nice people or to make money? If everybody that bought a warranty used it the company would go bankrupt.


The question was: *Is it tax deductible?*


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I disagree (or I'm in the 12%). Had an extended warranty included on every single used car purchase I've made in the last 15 years about 80% of those were paid for by the dealership as an incentive to get the deal made. All but once it's paid for itself. My current 2015 Sierra extended warranty cost the selling dealership ~$1,800 to cover me to 125k miles. It's already paid out a shade over $3,200 in repairs in two dealership visits (A/C Condensor failed and took out the compressor with it, and the touch screen connection failed requiring new screen).


One more thing, never ever ever, have your car serviced at a dealership it's a rip-off.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if they added that on as an incentive you probably overpaid for your car or they pulled one over on you. The extended warranties aren't even done by the manufacturer, their third party companies and they're sold by the financing department, not the car salesman. Your car being a 2015 still should have been covered under the manufacturer warranty. But hey, if you were one of the 12% then good for you.
> 
> Think about it like this though, do you think they're selling those warranties to be nice people or to make money? If everybody that bought a warranty used it the company would go bankrupt.


You're not wrong. I'm probably somewhere between "gotten over on", and "made a stellar deal". When I shop for a car I figure out what I want. Find as many examples as I can, average the asking prices, and if that's in my budget I move forward. I DESPISE negotiating and haggling and the back and forth with the dealership. SO I walk in, drive the vehicle, and if it's what I want I proceed to "deal-making" where I basically lay out the price, the details of the deal (which includes the warranty), and how I'm paying (usually by check from my credit union). I might get a great deal, I might get a piss-poor deal, but I've walked away paying an amount of money I'm comfortable with for a vehicle I think will fit my needs and wants. Lately most of this has been done over the phone/email and I have to walk in, inspect the vehicle, sign the papers and leave. If they can't make the deal I want, I'll go to the next one on the list.

I'm sure the dealership is making money on both the car and the warranty. Why shouldn't they, isn't that what they are in business to do? I don't have to milk them for every dime of discount and deal that I can, I want to make a deal where we both have gotten a decent value out of it, and had little drama or work over. If they can make a few bucks from me, fine. If I get an acceptable deal, I'm OK with being the "average" deal guy.

I'm also completely aware of the 3rd party coverage. Rarely (except a few instances where I bought a CPO car) has the warranty been through the manufacturer of the vehicle. Had a CPO Audi once, and it was hands down the best coverage I've had in terms of warranty. Rebuilt the motor in my A4 due to an oil consumption issue related to faulty rings. Put me in a a brand new A6 for almost 60 days while they had my car. The current coverage I have on my Sierra is just OK. It's through WarranTech Automotive in TX. They have a wildly stupid rental car coverage policy, but otherwise have been reasonable with the issues I've had. They have less than stellar reviews online though. I didn't pay for this one (outright anyway, might've been baked into cost of truck) either.

Ultimately I look at the extended warranties as "catastrophic" repair coverage. Lose a transmission or engine, maybe the A/C stops working, or any of the 60 gazillion electronic gadgets in the truck, it will cover those. Smaller things I can take care of myself. That premise has worked for me, so I keep doing it.

Like everything else in life, you aversion to risk, budget, and mindset should dictate if you get coverage or not.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> You're not wrong. I'm probably somewhere between "gotten over on", and "made a stellar deal". When I shop for a car I figure out what I want. Find as many examples as I can, average the asking prices, and if that's in my budget I move forward. I DESPISE negotiating and haggling and the back and forth with the dealership. SO I walk in, drive the vehicle, and if it's what I want I proceed to "deal-making" where I basically lay out the price, the details of the deal (which includes the warranty), and how I'm paying (usually by check from my credit union). I might get a great deal, I might get a piss-poor deal, but I've walked away paying an amount of money I'm comfortable with for a vehicle I think will fit my needs and wants. Lately most of this has been done over the phone/email and I have to walk in, inspect the vehicle, sign the papers and leave. If they can't make the deal I want, I'll go to the next one on the list.
> 
> I'm sure the dealership is making money on both the car and the warranty. Why shouldn't they, isn't that what they are in business to do? I don't have to milk them for every dime of discount and deal that I can, I want to make a deal where we both have gotten a decent value out of it, and had little drama or work over. If they can make a few bucks from me, fine. If I get an acceptable deal, I'm OK with being the "average" deal guy.
> 
> ...


I know it's a little off topic, but I loathe dealers so much I will not buy from them, I buy used from a private party and pay cash.
I've noticed dealers in the last few years don't want to negotiate much anymore. There are so many suckers in the world that overpay, especially these millennials and younger gen-xers. Let's not forget how much immigrants are taken advantage of. The salesmen know if they wait go find one. People think car payments are part of life, they're not part of mine and never will be.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> I know it's a little off topic, but I loathe dealers so much I will not buy from them, I buy used from a private party and pay cash.
> I've noticed dealers in the last few years don't want to negotiate much anymore. There are so many suckers in the world that overpay, especially these millennials and younger gen-xers. Let's not forget how much immigrants are taken advantage of. The salesmen know if they wait go find one. People think car payments are part of life, they're not part of mine and never will be.


Yea, I've had a trade every time, and I hate selling a car as much as I hate buying one. I know I pay my penalty in cash for the convenience of letting someone else deal with the paperwork of it all.

I usually have payments for the first year or two of ownership, then keep the vehicle for 2-3 more years before repeating the cycle. Typically go in with a blank check from the credit union authorized up to a certain dollar amount. Work the deal, pay with check, and drive away. Then I'll take the longest term I can get (those crazy bank folks gave me 90mo on this truck!) for the lowest min payment possible. Usually have it paid off in 18-24mo or so by paying extra, but keep that low payment in case of job loss/etc. This usually keeps me "right side up" if I need to make a change, and allows some flexibility with where the money goes. Gives me a little more control over the situation without having to plop down $30k+ for a car in cash.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jleakakos said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if they added that on as an incentive you probably overpaid for your car or they pulled one over on you. The extended warranties aren't even done by the manufacturer, their third party companies and they're sold by the financing department, not the car salesman. Your car being a 2015 still should have been covered under the manufacturer warranty. But hey, if you were one of the 12% then good for you.
> 
> Think about it like this though, do you think they're selling those warranties to be nice people or to make money? If everybody that bought a warranty used it the company would go bankrupt.


Yep and the finance department will sell those extended warranties to you knowing you're a Rideshare driver and knowing it's absolutely worthless to you because you drive rideshare



Cold Fusion said:


> The question was: *Is it tax deductible?*


Not if you're doing mileage. I don't even know honestly if you can claim it if you go the expense route. I do know you never want your extended warranty and Uber/Lyft to be mention together anywhere in your life


----------

